# Datenbankanwendung erstellen



## Arwen (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mit Java und MySQL eine Rezeptverwaltung erstellen, in der ich mir sowohl die Datensätze anzeigen lassen kann, aber auch neue Einträge anlegen kann, die bestehenden ändern kann, und auch nach Stichwörtern suchen kann ... Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wie ich das am Besten aufbauen kann und sollte? Was ist hier zu beachten, wie fängt man am Besten an, und was integriert man erst später? Welches Wissen braucht man hierfür, wo sollte man fit sein?

Im Voraus vielen Dank!

Viele Grüße,
Arwen


----------



## The_S (27. Mai 2008)

Sollte reichen, wenn du dich hier einliest

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...22_001.htm#mj2fcd0f3478c5d311ea4f6aea90175960

Ansonsten sollten dir (beim DB-Design) das Wort "Normalisierung" was sagen  .


----------



## Arwen (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

das habe ich schon gelesen, aber ich bräuchte etwas ausführlicheres, detallierteres, und ein paar Tipps, wie man so eine Anwendung am Besten aufbaut.

Viele Grüße,
Arwen


----------



## homer65 (27. Mai 2008)

Was für Kenntnisse hast du denn bereits, und wie gut sind Sie?
Java?
MySQL?
SQL?
JDBC?
Swing?
Tomcat?
JSP?
Servlet?
Sagen dir diese Begriffe etwas?
Ich habe soetwas Ähnliches - eine Notizen Datenbank - mal als Webanwendung geschrieben. Ob Notiz oder Rezept ist denke ich kein großer Unterschied. Wenn dich das als Beispiel interessiert, kann ich dir gerne den Quelltext zukommen lassen.


----------



## The_S (28. Mai 2008)

Arwen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das habe ich schon gelesen, aber ich bräuchte etwas ausführlicheres, detallierteres, und ein paar Tipps, wie man so eine Anwendung am Besten aufbaut.



Die Seite erklärt eigentlich alles, wo hakts denn noch genau?


----------



## Arwen34 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo Homer65,

ich habe von allem ein bischen Ahnung, die Begriffe sagen mir also etwas, aber ich habe dort nirgendwo vertieftes Wissen. Wo es hakt ist vor allem der allgemeine Aufbau, die Herangehensweise an so ein Projekt, und wie man die GUI aufbaut, die Daten in die GUI lädt.

Viele Grüße,
Arwen


----------



## The_S (29. Mai 2008)

Also hängts nicht an der Programmierung (alle Funktionen und nötige Vorgehensweisen sind bekannt), sondern an der Struktur!?


----------



## Arwen34 (29. Mai 2008)

Sagen wir mal an beidem, aber mehr an der Struktur. Bis auf die Sache, wie man am Besten mit der GUI Oberfläche und dem Verbinden mit den einzelnen Datenbankfeldern umgeht.


----------



## The_S (29. Mai 2008)

Du willst GUI mit Datenbankfeldern "verbinden"? Wie stellst du dir das vor? Dass irgendetwas automatisch deine Daten in eine GUI anzeigt und wenn sich dort etwas ändert wieder in die Datenbank zurück schreibt?

Sagen wir mal so: Wenn du nicht konkreter wirst (Codebeispiele, Fragen mit Beispiel, konkrteter Ausdrücken, ...), dann können wir dir hier nicht so viel helfen.


----------



## Arwen(gast) (29. Mai 2008)

Ich möchte eine Swing Anwendung mit einer MySQL Datenbank verbinden, und die einzelnen Spalten der SQL Tabelle in Swingfeldern anzeigen lassen. Welche Felder nehme ich hier am Besten, wie komme ich hier am Bestn mit hin, und gibt es ein gutes Tutorial über die Anbindung von Java zu MySQL?


----------



## The_S (29. Mai 2008)

Naja, kommt drauf an was die Felder in der DB für Datentypen haben. Dementsprechend würd ich in 95% der Fälle zu einem JTextField, einer JTextArea oder einer JComboBox raten. Diese ordnest du nach belieben in deinem Container an und addest diesen dann zu deinem sichtbaren Frame. Soweit die GUI.

Anschließend baust du die Datenbankverbindung auf, fragst die benötigten Daten ab, und stellst sie in deiner GUI dar. Wenn dann in der GUI eine bestimmte Tätigkeit ausgeführt wurde (z. B. speichern, neu, löschen, ...) führst du diese Tätigkeit mit den Daten auf deiner Datenbank aus.

Sorry, aber genauer gehts nicht, da du keine genaueren Angaben machst. Und wenn du nicht sagst, WAS du an dem Kapitel in der Java-Insel nicht verstehst, kann dir da auch keiner Tipps zu besseren Tutorials geben, da dieses Kapitel nach wie vor sehr gut ist!


----------



## semi (29. Mai 2008)

Vergiss die Datenbank für's erste. Erstelle paar Klassen... nein stopp, nimm zuerst einen Kuli/Bleistift und
schreibe auf, woraus ein Rezept besteht. Welche Informationen sind darin enthalten, wie hängen sie 
miteinander zusammen etc. Wenn du das hast, überleg dir, wie du Rezepte in deinem Programm erfassen 
möchtest bzw. wie die Benutzeroberfläche aussehen könnte und wie sie dann zu bedienen wäre. 
(einfach auf einem Blatt 'ne Skizze mit Kommentaren machen, nichts programmieren). Schau dir dazu 
Kochbücher oder irgendwelche Rezepte im Internet an und mach dir paar Gedanken über den Aufbau eines 
Rezepts, über Gemeinsamkeiten verschiedener Rezepte, Masseinheiten, Zutatenlisten etc.
Schreibe dazu (mit 'dazu' meine ich die GUI-Skizze) die ersten Klassen mit den nötigen Attributen.  Es muss 
noch nicht vollständig sein, ist ja nur ein erster Entwurf. Programmiere die GUI von der Skizze nach.
Wenn du soweit bist, hast du eine Klasse 'Rezept' mit zig anderen Sachen drum herum und kannst dann erst
anfangen darüber nachzudenken, wie du das ganze dauerhaft speicherst.


----------



## Arwen(Gast) (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

vielen Dank, ja, ich werde das mit dem Aufzeichnen, Entwerfen mal so umsetzen, ich denke, dass das für mich jetzt erst mal die bessere Vorgehensweise ist als gleich mit dem Programmieren loszulegen. 

Danach muss ich dann mal sehen, wie ich die Verbindung von Java zu MySQL hinbekomme, aber davor muss erst mal die Datenbank stehen, die GUI fertig sein ...

Viele Grüße,
Arwen


----------

